# OMG!!! i so cant believe it



## RedRose19

ok soooo i went and got bloods done and turns out im preggers :happydance::happydance: i soo cant believe it.. i got a faint positive last thursday.. but was spotting from sunday till friday... its all stopped now.. and everything is fine :happydance:


----------



## memz72

:happydance: congratulations :happydance: 
:thumbup: hope you have a happy and healthy 9months :flower:


----------



## amylk87

congratulations :)


----------



## katzone

Congrats!!!
I've not been on for a few days so glad I came on to see this news! I've been wondering about you! :happydance:


----------



## sazza

Absolutely Brilliant news Babyhopes! :hugs: x x


----------



## cazza22

Congrats honey x x x


----------



## &#9825;Newt&#9825;

congrats :)


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## mrskcbrown

babyhopes10 said:


> ok soooo i went and got bloods done and turns out im preggers :happydance::happydance: i soo cant believe it.. i got a faint positive last thursday.. but was spotting from sunday till friday... its all stopped now.. and everything is fine :happydance:

Congrats I am so happy for you.:flower: GL with your :baby: to be!


----------



## honey08

congrats x


----------



## carmyz

congrats!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies :hugs: im still in shock lol


----------



## mossip

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Im so happy for u. U deserve it. Now get a preggo journal going so i can stalk u there :haha:

xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hehe here u go lol https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/218185-growing-my-own-baby-bear.html


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!!! :D

xx


----------



## Dee7509

Congratulations!


----------



## Nise

Awe babyhopes I been at work all day and it's late now so I only just caught up with your news. I am so delighted for you. Fantastic sweetheart, now you can enjoy it.
*congratulations*

Love and hugs :wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww thanks hun :hugs: your next to get that bfp hun got my Fx for u


----------



## minimoo90

congratsssss :)


----------



## RedRose19

ohhh your 5 weeks preggers too :hugs: congrats!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Congratulations hunni.x


----------



## mel marmoss

congratulations i,m so pleased for you . was reading your thread in ttc its good to know that you dont always get a :bfp: straight away.:hugs:


----------



## gina8177

Just wanted to say congrats again!!! Here's to a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun looks like were only a week apart :hugs: heres to a happy healthy 9 months hun :drunk: (juice only) :haha::


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats hun xx


----------



## ricschick

congrtas xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

fab news, congratulations xxx


----------



## sar35

awww congratulations x


----------



## cheerios

Congrats Babyhopes! I´m sooo happy for you! Guess I won´t have to come to babyandbump everyday to check up on you anymore!!!! I wish I could be soo lucky too! My AF still hasn´t come and I´m still on AC. *geez* Really really happy for you!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwwwwww hun you still have to come to BNB so i know your ok :) :hugs: im doing the af dance hoping she will come soon :wohoo: lol 
im sure she will come soon and then u wil get that bfp :D


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations hun, i'm so pleased for you! :happydance:

After all that you got the news you so wanted and deserve! Wishing you a H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive been offline a few days so im sooo pleased to come on and find this news!

Congratulations hun x


----------



## mum2joe

so sorry for your loss sweetheart- here's to us having a VERY boooooring 9months, HUGE congrats to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

mum2joe said:


> so sorry for your loss sweetheart- here's to us having a VERY boooooring 9months, HUGE congrats to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

thanks, and congrats to you too :hugs: are u due in july??


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats hunny :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :) :hugs: you too hun, seems were due around the same time :D


----------



## wish2bmama

OMG! Congrats babyhopes!! H & H 9 months to you!


----------



## maratobe

hey sweety just wanted to come in here and say Congrats!! fantastic news!!! xx


----------



## Beadette

congratulations hunny! So pleased for you x x x


----------



## vaniilla

oh wow :) congrats, all the best for a good pregnancy :) 

xxxx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

congrats fellow july-er!! :)


----------



## Lou

Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!!


----------



## justmarried24

Congrats! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay congratulations 

Sending sticky dust your way xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks very much ladies :D ive been told it cud possibly be twins!!


----------



## mossip

Omg Twins. Thats the best way tho get it out the way ha ha ha. Aww how u doing? have u any morning sickness yet? xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun, ya on and off.. and ive got some sore cramps.. like as if af would show.. but obviously its not.. crazy feeling.. 
i was sick all last night not sure if it was m/s or a tummy bug.. 

how are u hun?


----------



## mossip

im good sweety. Im on cd 28 i think lol. Just prayin its not gonna b a long 1 ha ha. Im glad your doing good. Hope its not a tummy bug xxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That's fab! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :D im so excited now


----------



## Eoz

Congrats xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yay congratulations :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies :D 

ive got some cramping today.. so im hoping its just stretching?? :cry: im so worried.. and the hospital wont take anyone unless its emergency.. so basically i have to be dying b4 they will see anyone cuz of the swine flu ughh!! i dunno what to do :cry:


----------



## mossip

Aww love try not to worry 2 much. Hope everything is ok hunny xxx


----------



## Lainey

Congratulations!! xx


----------

